# Arbeitsspeicher mit höherer Taktung



## atme (8. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Asus *P5VD2-X *Board und will mir nun 2x2GB DDR2 Ram Riegel kaufen. Das Board unterstützt laut Handbuch nur DDR2 RAM mit einer Taktung von 533Mhz.

Diese Riegel gibts kaum noch zu kaufen. Ich würde mir gerne den 800Mhz   (oder 667) DDR2-RAm Baustein holen und ihn später auch auf einem neuen Board weiternutzen. 

Taktet mein Board die Riegel runter, oder wird es Probleme mit einem 800Mhz Riegel auf dem Board für 533Mhz geben?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand Erfahrung oder pures Wissen darüber hat.

Besten Dank und viele Grüße,

Atme


----------



## chmee (8. März 2009)

Rams sind abwärtskompatibel, wenn es um die Geschwindigkeit geht. Also -> Du kannst auch 800er oder 1066er kaufen, und jene auf 533 laufen lassen.. langsamer geht immer 

ABER : Wenn Du vorhast, alle Speicherslots zu füllen, solltest Du Dich an die Markenvorgaben im Handbuch halten. 4 Ramriegel sauber anzusprechen ist kein Pappenstiel und wird nur unter Vorbehalt empfohlen..

mfg chmee


----------



## atme (8. März 2009)

Hallo,

DAnke für die schnelle Antwort! Habe gehofft das es sich so verhält. Ich habe "nur" zwei RAM Bänke und will da 2x2GB reinhauen. Werde aber nach den empfohlenen Marken Ausschau halten. Obwohl sich sicherlich von der Zeit der 553 Mhz, zu den 800er auch Markenintern einiges geändert haben wird. Bleibt die Frage, wie aktuell die Empfehlungen sind. 

Viele Grüße,

Atme


----------

